# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Si e justifikoni moralen?

## Veshtrusja

Besoj se mjaft tema mund te jene hapur ne lidhje me kuptimin e morales apo inkorporimin e saj ne tema te ndryshme. Une jam kurioze te di se si e justifikoni ju moralen.

Shume njerez mund te thon se *etikat* dhe *moralet* jane te justifikuara ne vend qe ti sherbejn interesave dhe mireqenies se shoqeris, por lind pyetja: a ndryshojn ligjet me te thjeshta nga nje shoqeri ne tjetren vetem duke u varur te nevojat dhe zakonet e ndryshme? Ne lidhje me kete relativism disa filozof kan mbrojtur principet universale te moralit duke u bazuar te fakti se ato principe plotesojn nevojat e arsyetimit njerezor dhe ne kete menyr mund te aplikohen ku do pavaresisht nga konditat e vecanta apo nga zakonet e nje kulture.

Disa filozof apo/dhe botime qe mund te konsiderojm ne lidhje me justifikimin e morales jane:

Libra fetar ashtu si *Biblen* (i.e. The Ten Commandments of the Old Testament) dhe *Kuranin* apo edhe vepra ashtu si te *Confucit* (i.e. The Analects)

Pastaj kemi *Aristotelin* qe justifikon ate kode  te cilit qellimi kryesor eshte lumturia  duke ju terhequr nje koncepti te natyres njerezore. (i.e. Nicomachean Ethics)

*Kant* (filozof gjerman), si kontrast, justifikon principet morale si nje produkt te arsyetimit praktik (ose _the categorical imperative_) te cilit vemendja primare i kushtohet detyrimit dhe te cilit fokusi nuk eshte te konsekuencat e veprimeve tona (duke perfshire lumturine personale) aq sa nocionit te vullnetit te mire, dmth qellimeve te mira ne baze te nevojes te ligjit moral. (i.e. Foundations of the Metaphysics of Morals)

Kemi filozof si *Nietzsche* (filozof gjerman dhe kritik i ashper ndaj moralit Judeo-Kristian) i cili, pak a shume, konsideronte moralin si nje dicka fallco, nje mashtrim qe mbron njerezit e dobet dhe inkompetent nga njerezit e fort dhe krijues. (i.e. Beyond Good and Evil)

Ose kemi filozof anglez si *Ayer* i cili thot se etikat nuk jane asgje vecse shprehje te ndienjave. (i.e. Language, Truth, and Logic)

Me cilin filozof mund te identifikoni ju me mire (dhe shpresoj te kini filozof te tjere ndermend dhe jo thjesht ata qe kam permendur une) kur vjen puna te morali? *Si e justifikoni ju moralen?*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Me cilin filozof mund te identifikoni ju me mire (dhe shpresoj te kini filozof te tjere ndermend dhe jo thjesht ata qe kam permendur une) kur vjen puna te morali? *Si e justifikoni ju moralen?*


Lawrence Kohlberg eshte nje filozof tjeter qe ka shkruajtur per moral development dhe ka marr ca mendime nga Piaget(na falni per anglishten  :ngerdheshje: ). S'mundem ta shpjegoj mire ne shqipe, por do mundohem. Pothuajse njerzit me matur mendojn per moralin duke u bazuar tek principet e tyre personale, dhe jan krejt ndryshe p.sh. nga femijt qe pothuajse mendojn qe neqoftese nje person ben nje gje te keqe, ai person s'duhet ta bej sepse "he/she will get punished" p.sh. do te bertasin prinderit ose do te rrafin. Kurse ca adoleshent, early and middle adolescents, kan "conventional moral reasoning" qe besojn vetem nga ligjet...Kohlberg shpjegoj per preconventional, conventional and postconventional moral reasoning ne nje dileme qe nje burre kishte me gruan e tij qe ishte e semur...kishte kancer, dhe vetem nje doktor kishte ilacin qe mund ta kuronte. Por ky doktori po e shiste  per 2000 dollar. Burri u mundua ti mbledhi duke punuar dhe duke kerkuar te tjerve, por fatkeqsisht vetem 1000 blodhi. I tha doktorit qe do ti paguaj me vone, por doktori nuk pranoj. Diten tjeter burri vodhi ilacin... femijt  mund te mendojn qe ai s'duhet ta vidhte sepse do shkoj ne burg, kurse early dhe middle adoleshentet mund te mendojn qe s'duhet ta bente sepse s'kishte te drejt ti vidhte ilacin, morali i tyre bazohet me shume tek ligji, kurse late adoleshents dhe adults, mund te mendojn qe s'duhet ta bente sepse do behej ekzemplar per njerzit e tjere, ose mund te mendonin qe mire beri sepse jeta e nje personit (ruas te tij) eshte me e rendesishme. (besoj se e ke lexuar kete vete, and i am wasting my time mentioning :Plol)

Nejse disa njerez  ca morale qe besojn nuk do ti ndryshojn, por varet nga situacioni, .... me shume jam dakort me "*Kant* (filozof gjerman), si kontrast, justifikon principet morale si nje produkt te “arsyetimit praktik” (ose “the categorical imperative te cilit vemendja primare i kushtohet “detyrimit” dhe te cilit fokusi nuk eshte te konsekuencat e veprimeve tona (duke perfshire lumturine personale) aq sa nocionit te “vullnetit te mire”, dmth qellimeve te mira ne baze te nevojes te ligjit moral. (i.e. “Foundations of the Metaphysics of Morals

----------


## Hyllien

Krijese shkencore e njeriut e artikuluar nepermjet gjuhes.
Thjesht nje *pakt* ndermjet njerezve dhe kaq.

----------


## leci

Ne fjalet e Kant mendoj qe qendron e verteta mbi moralin dhe pasojat,simbas mendimit tim.
Ne fakt justifikon moralin si mjet per arritjen e lumturise dhe mireqenies se shoqerise.
Morali eshte nje pengese per individin vetem kur qellimet e tij jane ilegale dhe imorale kundrejt shoqerise.
Por njekohesisht morali eshte edhe pengese per individin sepse limiton sferen e aksionit.
Por ne qofte se nga nje ane eshte e demshme per lirine e individit,nga ana tjeter detyron ate te respektoje lirine e te tjereve dhe eshte e domosdoshme per jetesen ne shoqeri.
Por edhe ne fjalet e Kant ka vend per relativitetin keshtu qe...

Veshtruesja me duket se e kemi diskutuar nje here apo gaboj? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diikush

Mendoj se morali eshte dicka e 'lindur' tek qenia njeri. Morali eshte ne sherbim te mirqenies, mbajtjes se ekuilibrit dhe aritjes te kenaqesise dhe lumtirise se perbashket, eshte 'pakt' ndernjerzor per te mos shkelur te drejtat e te tjereve, as dhe te drejtat e vetes tende. Fakti qe morali eshte dicka e elaburuar qe ne lashtesi me ben te mendoj se ne vijme ne kete jete me nocionin e moralit dhe mundohemi ta aplikojme ate. 
Morali njerezor nuk besoj se eshte i ndryshem nga morali hyjnor p.sh. nga sa pershkruhe ne librat e shenjte; pra per ata qe besojne ne Zot une mendoj se ne novionin e moralit e kemi te 'dhene' sic kemi dhe shpirtin nga Zoti.

----------


## EXODUS

Tema eshte mjaft interesante dhe me te vertete ngjall interes per intelektin tim.

P.S (Jashte temes) Ndersa mendohesha se si te ushtroja pakez trurin dhe ne te njejten kohe ta ndiqja kohen me vrap :ngerdheshje: (i thone nje fjale humoristike dhe njekohesisht plot kuptim ; "krihja qimet trurit"), thashe me vehte: ca te bej, ca te bej?? .... hajt se po ja kepus nje dore filozofi... :ngerdheshje: 

*Si e justifikoni ju te Moralshmen  (moralen)?*

Secili prej nesh gezon individualitet ne baze te experiences vetjake, persa i perket pergjigjes permes se ciles do i behet konsumimi debatit te shtruar ne lidhje me menyren se si do te justifikohej e Moralshmja (moralja). 

Se pari do i nisja komentet e mia me nje perkufizim per _te Moralshmen_(moralen):
_Morali_ ka te beje me gjykimin apo shpjegimin, qe secili prej nesh, i nisur nga botkuptimi individual, etiketon "te miren" apo "te keqjen" e karakterit te "dikujt" apo menyres se te sjellurit ne nje rethane te caktuar. 
_Morali_ eshte "perputhja me ndergjegjen e shendoshe" qe realizohet, kur normat e vedosura, apo  pranuara, apo te vleresuara nga shumica, respektohen nga e gjithe masa.
 Ose me thjesht; 
_Morali_ ka te beje me normat dhe zakonet e menyres se te sjellurit te njeriut.
Se dyti:
Te flasesh per justifikim te se _Moralshmes_ do te thote te njohesh "cilesite" permes te cilave "fitohet titulli" _i Moralshem._  
Sjellja plot virtyte e dikujt e shoqeruar nga nje "sistem model idesh" per te sjellurit "e gabuar" apo "te drejte" themelon opinionin tim persa i perket justifikimit qe une i bej te moralshmes. Dallimi midis asaj cka eshte "e gabuar" nga cka eshte "e drejte" i paraprin gjykimit tone per te "ecur" ne rrugen e _se moralshmes_.

Persa i perket filozofeve me te cilet do te identifikoja te moralshmen do te permendja *E. Kant*. Besoj se ai eshte pioneri i periudhes moderne te filozofise persa i takon debatit te _se moralshmes_  i cili, shqyrton, debaton, arsyeton per te moralshmen ne nje menyre te tille, e cila perkon mjaft me realitetin e jetuar.

Nuk do te isha dakort ne lidhje me rastin kur ndryshimi i nevojave te njerezve apo zakoneve duhet te ndikoje edhe "rregullat e thjeshta te _se moralshmes_.
Marrim shembullin e abuzimit me mjedisin, natyren. 
Vitet e fundit, zhvillimet e vazhdueshme ne industri te ndryshme, ne te gjithe boten, te cilat synojne te plotesojne nevojat apo kerkesat e medhaja  te konsumatoreve (dhe pa dyshim, perfitimet joshese te korporatave) i ka çelur udhe abuzimit me mjedisin dhe ndotjen e tij ne permasa te tilla, pasojat e te cilave do te trashegohen ne menyre te pashmangshme ne kurriz te mases. 
A mund te justifikohet sjellja ne ndryshim te vazhdueshem e konsumatorve apo e prodhuesve (prodhuesitt ==>ujku enderron vec mjegull) persa i perket  permbushjes se nje kerkese(apo me mire ta perkedhlja e ta quja lluks) si e moralshme? Ne asnje menyre!!! Thelbi i normave apo rregullave te moralit eshte aftesia dhe bindja per tu sjelle ne menyre te tille. Nese dikush devijon nga keto norma, ashtu sic po ndodh sot me ndotjen e vazhdueshme te mjedisit dhe me abuzimin e pasurive natyrore besoj se i ka shkelur ato rregulla dhe 'masa' do te vuaje pasojat e demshme.

*Per me teper, Morali eshte themeluesi baze i nje shoqerie te civilizuar dhe njekohesisht sherben si "mburoja" per te konservuar "virtytet model" te menyres ne baze te se ciles arrijme te mbijetojme  dhe njekohesisht per te "trasheguar" nje mjedis te pershtatshen per mbijetesen e brezave te ardhshem.*  

Miqesisht...

----------


## leci

> Persa i perket filozofeve me te cilet do te identifikoja te moralshmen do te permendja *E. Kant*. Besoj se ai eshte pioneri i periudhes moderne te filozofise persa i takon debatit te _se moralshmes_  i cili, shqyrton, debaton, arsyeton per te moralshmen ne nje menyre te tille, e cila perkon mjaft me realitetin e jetuar.
> 
> Nuk do te isha dakort ne lidhje me rastin kur ndryshimi i nevojave te njerezve apo zakoneve duhet te ndikoje edhe "rregullat e thjeshta te _se moralshmes_.
> Marrim shembullin e abuzimit me mjedisin, natyren. 
> Vitet e fundit, zhvillimet e vazhdueshme ne industri te ndryshme, ne te gjithe boten, te cilat synojne te plotesojne nevojat apo kerkesat e medhaja  te konsumatoreve (dhe pa dyshim, perfitimet joshese te korporatave) i ka çelur udhe abuzimit me mjedisin dhe ndotjen e tij ne permasa te tilla, pasojat e te cilave do te trashegohen ne menyre te pashmangshme ne kurriz te mases. 
> A mund te justifikohet sjellja ne ndryshim te vazhdueshem e konsumatorve apo e prodhuesve (prodhuesitt ==>ujku enderron vec mjegull) persa i perket  permbushjes se nje kerkese(apo me mire ta perkedhlja e ta quja lluks) si e moralshme? Ne asnje menyre!!! Thelbi i normave apo rregullave te moralit eshte aftesia dhe bindja per tu sjelle ne menyre te tille. Nese dikush devijon nga keto norma, ashtu sic po ndodh sot me ndotjen e vazhdueshme te mjedisit dhe me abuzimin e pasurive natyrore besoj se i ka shkelur ato rregulla dhe 'masa' do te vuaje pasojat e demshme.
> 
> *Per me teper, Morali eshte themeluesi baze i nje shoqerie te civilizuar dhe njekohesisht sherben si "mburoja" per te konservuar "virtytet model" te menyres ne baze te se ciles arrijme te mbijetojme  dhe njekohesisht per te "trasheguar" nje mjedis te pershtatshen per mbijetesen e brezave te ardhshem.*  
> 
> Miqesisht...[/FONT]



Amen Fratello

Duke ju kthyer temes.
Ne shekuj ka ndryshuar edhe kuptimi i fjales moral.
Kane ndryshuar rregullat e moralit si pasoje e evolucionit fisik-kulturor.
Jam dakord me ty kur shkruan mbi mjedisin dhe ndotjen e ambjentit.
Bota po vuan nga shthurja e moralit dhe abuzimi i padrejte.
Kur cenohet liria e te tjereve automatikisht vjen si mungese morali dhe te bazave elementare te jeteses ne shoqeri.
90% prodhimit boteror eshte superfluo..e tepert,shkon shume larg nevojes elementare  jetike te shoqerise.
Mendoni qe eshte i pashmangshem konflikti evolucion-moral?
Shpesh evolucioni shkencor-teknollogjik  ndeshet me rregullat e moralit dhe kjo frenon vete evolucionin,deshiren per te arritur gjithçka.
Atehere sa kuptim ka evolucioni qe i sherben te mires se njeriut,qe kerkon te permiresoje menyren e jeteses kur ne te njejten kohe prish ekuilibrin e brishte te shoqerise dhe ofendon sensibilitetin e individit.

Diskutim te mbare
leci

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Ne shekuj ka ndryshuar edhe kuptimi i fjales moral.
> Kane ndryshuar rregullat e moralit si pasoje e evolucionit fisik-kulturor.


leci, me jep nje shembull qe ka len impresion te ty ne lidhje me ndryshimin e kuptimit te moralit ne baz te evolucionit "fisnik kulturor".




> Bota po vuan nga shthurja e moralit dhe abuzimi i padrejte.


Nese perfshihet padrejtesia te nje veper, a eshte (dhe jo 'a konsiderohet' nga shoqeria) ajo veper vertete e moralshme? 




> Shpesh evolucioni shkencor-teknollogjik ndeshet me rregullat e moralit dhe kjo frenon vete evolucionin,deshiren per te arritur gjithçka.
> Atehere sa kuptim ka evolucioni qe i sherben te mires se njeriut,qe kerkon te permiresoje menyren e jeteses kur ne te njejten kohe prish ekuilibrin e brishte te shoqerise dhe ofendon sensibilitetin e individit.


Interesant ky koment. Qe te levizesh nuk dmth te besh progress. Evolucioni nuk eshte gjithmon progress, sidomos kur leviz pa konsideruar cfare eshte e moralshme. Si shembull mund te konsiderojm klonet. A e ka shkenca ate te drejte qe te krijoj klone? A mund ta quajm kete nje lloj progresi nese nuk i pershtatet normave te moralitetit? A eshte moraliteti norm apo eshte dicka pertej universales? Klonet nuk i perkasin thjesht nje shoqerie por i perkasin tere njerezis.




> Morali eshte "perputhja me ndergjegjen e shendoshe" qe realizohet, kur normat e vedosura, apo pranuara, apo te vleresuara nga shumica, respektohen nga e gjithe masa.
> Ose me thjesht; 
> Morali ka te beje me normat dhe zakonet e menyres se te sjellurit te njeriut.
> Se dyti:
> Te flasesh per justifikim te se Moralshmes do te thote te njohesh "cilesite" permes te cilave "fitohet titulli" i Moralshem. 
> Sjellja plot virtyte e dikujt e shoqeruar nga nje "sistem model idesh" per te sjellurit "e gabuar" apo "te drejte" themelon opinionin tim persa i perket justifikimit qe une i bej te moralshmes. Dallimi midis asaj cka eshte "e gabuar" nga cka eshte "e drejte" i paraprin gjykimit tone per te "ecur" ne rrugen e se moralshmes.


EXODUS, Ky "dallim midis cka eshte 'e gabuar' nga cka eshte 'e drejte'", a varet thjesht nga ato norma qe krijon shoqeria? Nese masa nuk respekton dicka, a mund te themi automatikisht se nuk mund ta konsiderojm ate gje te moralshme?




> Krijese shkencore e njeriut e artikuluar nepermjet gjuhes.
> Thjesht nje *pakt* ndermjet njerezve dhe kaq.


Nese eshte 'thjesht' nje 'pakt' atehere 'ky pakt' rrezikon dhe te thyhet?

----------


## leci

Ty Veshtrusja te pelqen jasht mase te citosh replikat.

Shume nga veprat dhe sjelljet e perditshme perpara nje shekulli do te quheshin imorale.
Menyra e te veshurit,situacioni aktual i gruas dhe perpjekjet e saj per te qene protagoniste ne jete etj,etj,etj..
Jane pa mbarim shembujt mbi evolucionin e moralit (mund ta quajme keshtu).
Morali nderron me jeten e njeriut.Nderrojne njerezit dhe morali i pershtatet menyres se jeteses.Sigurisht nuk nderron baza por kontornet.
Mbi moralin dhe shkencen per mendimin tim vlen "gjithçka relative".

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Se pari, cka nenkupton me "si e justifikoni moralen"? A po flet per fjalen "justifikim" (justification - anglisht), apo ekziston ndonje nocion tjeter?

----------


## EXODUS

> EXODUS, Ky "dallim midis cka eshte 'e gabuar' nga cka eshte 'e drejte'", a varet thjesht nga ato norma qe krijon shoqeria?


Pershenetje Veshtrusja!

Se pari permes komenteve te mia te meparshme nuk kam patur qellim te komentoj ne ate menyre, sipas te ciles  shoqeria eshte i vetmi "skulptor" i moralit tone, por une u shpreha "shumica" dhe me "shumice" kisha synim te nenkuptoja familjen, intitucionin juridik dhe po ashtu besimin qe kane njerezit tek Zoti(kushti themelor per ndertimin e nje "modeli" per moralin) te cilat se bashku luajne nje rol vendimtar, ose me fjale te tjera,"nje model sjellje" te miratuar "institucionalisht" apo "ligjerisht" apo permes leksioneve te mesuara permes besimit tek Zoti,  per krijimin dhe bindjen e "mases" ndaj nje "modeli baze" persa i perket moralit te njeriut. 
Ne te njejten kohe 'shumica' dhe 'masa' nderrojne rolet apo si te thuash veprojne si sinonime te njera tjetres si fjale, por te perdorura ne kontekste te ndryshme ashtu sic i kam perdorur une, luajne rolin "sikur" kunderveprojne apo bashkeveprojne me njera tjetren.
Besoj se i jam perpjekur ti pergjigjem pyetjes se pare...
P.S Kerkoj ndjese per keqkuptimin e krijuar me pare...

Se dyti



> Nese masa nuk respekton dicka, a mund te themi automatikisht se nuk mund ta konsiderojm ate gje te moralshme?


Ne lidhje me pyetjen e mesiperme besoj se jam pergjigjur ne menyre indirekte tek komentet e meparshme! Por, do te shtoja dicka qe ka te beje me faktin se nese masa* e ka te qarte*  "modelin e te sjellurit" sipas te cilit duhet te orientoje veprimet e saj, dhe nese  ajo vepron ne menyre te ndergjegjshme, e cila eshte ne kundershtim me normat e vendosura te moralit, atehere padyshim qe do te cilesohej automatikisht e pamoralshme pasi masa ka "thyer" apo "zberthyer" rregullat, duke qene koshiente per pasojat e pashmangshme qe do te rezultonin si rrjedhim i shmangjes nga "modeli baze". Mgjth perjashtohen raste pasi pyetja qe keni drejtuar eshte e pergjithshme pasi jeni shprehur _"nese masa nuk respekton dicka''_ Nese "dickaja" do te ishte shoqeruar me nje shembull konkret atehere do te kisha mundesi te shprehja opininonin tim perkates.

Flm per INteREsiMIn qe keni treguar ne lidhje me komentet e mia te meparshme....lol




> Ne shekuj ka ndryshuar edhe kuptimi i fjales moral.
> Kane ndryshuar rregullat e moralit si pasoje e evolucionit fisik-kulturor.
> Jam dakord me ty kur shkruan mbi mjedisin dhe ndotjen e ambjentit.
> Bota po vuan nga shthurja e moralit dhe abuzimi i padrejte.
> Kur cenohet liria e te tjereve automatikisht vjen si mungese morali dhe te bazave elementare te jeteses ne shoqeri.
> 90% prodhimit boteror eshte superfluo..e tepert,shkon shume larg nevojes elementare jetike te shoqerise.
> 
> Shpesh evolucioni shkencor-teknollogjik ndeshet me rregullat e moralit dhe kjo frenon vete evolucionin,deshiren per te arritur gjithçka.
> Atehere .


Leco! 
Come ti va la vita,  o grupo?! (mos e luj hic. se jam i llaftarisur, ore ulerime kur vjen muhabeti per lingua otalianche (lol) 

Tek komentet e tua vura re se kemi opinione paksa te ngjashem ne lidhje me cka konsiderohet apo se si justifikohet e moralshmja.
_
Persa i perket:_



> Mendoni qe eshte i pashmangshem konflikti evolucion-moral?


Shmangja do te kurorezohej vetem atehere kur individet te cilet me te "vertet" jane besnik ndaj ndjekjes se normave te lejuara te moralit, arrijne te mbajne ne "ekuiliber reciprok" shkallen e evolucionit pa cenuar normat e moralit.
Ne shikim te pare duket paksa e veshtire arritja e nje ekuilibri te tille, por kam besim se eshte i realizueshem, dhe do te deshtohej realizimi i tij vetem atehere kur te mos egzistonin institucionet ligjvenese, familja, besimi tek Zoti dhe shoqeria e cila synon perhere ne menyre te pa autorizuar dhe arbitrare natyren e  veprimeve tona te cilat mund te jene te moralshme per dike dhe te pamoralshme per dike tjeter. 

Per me teper, ne nje bote si kjo ne te cilen "paraja" dhe "synimi per perfitim ne maximum" po minon vlerat e nje shoqerie, dhe ne te njejten kohe abuzimi me "burimet e shtershme natyrore", atehere cdokush do te justifikonte veprimet e pamoralshme duke drejtuar "gishtin faj-ngecesh-ngules-mbetes" ndaj evolucionit fiziko-kulturor sic e quan ti.

Mgjth, evolucioni nuk ka erdhur si rezultat i vetem i kerkesave tona per te patur nje jete sa me komode, aq sa fantazia me shpie ne udhetime te tilla ne te ardhmen kur njeriu do te zevendesohet nga "robote" per kryerjen e nje pune te vecante, ashtu sic tashme ka ndodhur sot ne industrine e rende automobilistike, ku puna e njerezve eshte zevendesuar nga mjete te mekanizuara.

Besoj se evolucioni ka rene ne dore te "rrethit lakmues, gjakpires dhe mos kokcares te lidereve te korporatave te medhaja" te cilet permes veglave te pameshirshme te Marketingut jane duke imponuar nje jete artificiale dhe nje evolucion te imponuar dhe jo te erdhur si rezultat i nevojave tona natyrale te nxitura nga pershtatja me mjedisin.




> sa kuptim ka evolucioni qe i sherben te mires se njeriut,qe kerkon te permiresoje menyren e jeteses kur ne te njejten kohe prish ekuilibrin e brishte te shoqerise dhe ofendon sensibilitetin e individit


Ashtu sic u shpreha pak me siper "evolucioni" punon vazhdimisht ne dobi te arritjes se perfitimve kolosale te lidereve te korporatave te medhaja dhe nuk eshte aspak rezultat i nevojave spontane "te mases".

Marrim shembullin e nje makine te sapo prodhuar dhe asaj me nje vjetersi 5-6 vjecare se ajo e para. Cili eshte qellimi primar i perdorimit te makines? Transporti apo jo?
Atehere perse duhet qe une te shpenzoj mijera dollare per ate modelin e ri kur ne te njejten kohe modeli i vjeter i sherben mese miri nevojave te trasportit. 
Ne te njejten kohe, duke qene i imponuar prej standarteve perhere ne ndryshim te shoqerise (_nuk po flas per veten time)_ dhe ne menyre qe ti mbijetosh perbuzjeve me natyre "egoiste" te shoqerise duhet te ndjekesh standartet e shoqerise perndryshe rrezikon reputacionin e themeluar me pare.
(komentet e mesiperme jane menyra se si un permes vezhgimit qe i kam bere shoqerise se sotme, do te gjykoja shoqerine ne pergjithesi dhe nuk kane aspak lidhje me individualitetin tim apo pjesmarrjen time ne nje shoqerie te nje niveli te tille Imponues)

Ajo cka ndodh ne te vertete eshte fakti se njeriu po shnderrohet vazhdimisht ne nje qenie e cila duhet ti sherbeje qellimeve blerese dhe rrjedhimisht fitimeve maximale, te planifikuara te korporatave te medha.
Ne te njejten kohe shoqeria ka evoluar ne ate menyre sipas te ciles individi i cili nuk ecen barabar me standartet e larta apo lluksoze te ngritura prej shoqerise, rrezikon te perjashtohet nga ai rreth, qe per kete te fundit ajo shoqeri konsiderohet si identifikim  me  realitetin. (Kam deshire te shprehem aq shume sa qe nuk kam vullnet te shkruaj me ==> SI shpjegohet ky paradoks? Besoj se ka lidhje me botkutimin personal qe kam krijuar duke mbajtur nje qendrim te ashper ndaj aspiratave te nje shoqerie te tille, pa perjashtuar shoqeri te cilat me te vertet jane ne kundershtim me shoqeri si ato te mesipermet.)

Marketingu eshte nje prej mjeteve me te rinj dhe te mirenjohur sot, qellimi i te cilit eshte "terheqja e konsumatorit drejt nje produkti te caktuar" (me dashje, pa dashje nuk ka ketu, te ben ta blesh mallin me zorr plako :ngerdheshje: ). A ju kujtohen ata matrapazet ne Shqiperi, qe kur dilje nga pazari te qepeshin nga pas duke u perpjekur te shisnin me cdo kusht mallin e tyre edhe pse ne e kishim ndare mendjen se nuk kishim dale per ate lloj produkti ne pazar. Por menyra e paraqitjes qe i bente ky matrapazi, reklama me te cilen zbukuronte produktin e tij kishte synim te manipulonte arsyen tone duke na detyruar "me lezet" te binim preh e lajkave apo mashtrimeve.
Tingellon paksa qesharak ne shikim te pare por eshte duke vepruar cdo dite dhe sot eshte duke verpruar ne nje menyre te institucionalizuar, te sofistikuar dhe te ligjeruar nga legjislacioni i cdo shteti, i cili (marketingu) ka per synim manipulimin e lirise se te drejtes sone per te marre vendime te padeshiruara natyralisht ne lidhje me menyren e te jetuarit, por te nxitura ne menyre te pabese. (Eh cpo heq dynjaja...)

*Besoj se Marketingu ka gisht ne "themelimin" e nje shoqerie ku mbizoteron imponimi i pajustifikueshem ndaj individit dhe njekohesisht ajo cka eshte me e rendesishme; Marketingu eshte "dirrigjenti" i sjelljes se individit dhe rrjedhimidht imponues i normave te reja te moralit me emrin modern dhe perkedheles "sjellje (moral) e orientuar ndaj plotesimit te nevojave njerezore (por kryesisht pre-mbushjes se xhepave me 5 astare te lidereve te korporatave te medha ...).*

*P.S* Komentet e mesiperme kane natyre personale dhe nese dikujt nuk i perputhen me mendimet e tij personale, po i them perpara kohe se un nuk mar pjese tek ky forum per tju dhene mend te tjereve sesa per te shprehur mendimet e mia te lira te cilat cdo kush ka te drejte ti shprehe sipas botkutimit te tij dhe te debatoj ne shkalle qe ja vlen debati dhe jo per ti treguar njeri tjetrit se sa aftesi filozofuese posedojme...
Duke bere kete fakt te qarte po largohem duke ju uruar te gjithve nje diskutim te kendshem dhe gjith te mirat ne te njejten kohe...

Miqesisht...

----------


## EXODUS

> Se pari, cka nenkupton me "si e justifikoni moralen"? A po flet per fjalen "justifikim" (justification - anglisht), apo ekziston ndonje nocion tjeter?


_P.S_.O miku, mos ma merr per ters, por po te pergjigjem une, mqs ndodhem akoma online!

Permes fjales "justifikim" Veshtrusja eshte perpjekur te akumuloje mendimet tona ne lidhje me qendrimin qe secili prej nesh zoteron persa i perket te moralshme
(morales), duke perdorur shembuj konkret permes filozofeve te te gjthe koherave dhe niveleve per te orientuar debatin dhe njekohesisht ajo ka patur si qellim te nxit nje diskutim qe ja vlen... (miqesor)
Menyra se si ne "pranojme" apo "vertetojme" apo arsyetojme permes gjykimit tone personal nje sjellje te caktuar, si te moralshme (morale), justifikon qendrimin tone ndaj asaj qe ne e quajme te moralshme(morale).

Miqesisht...

----------


## angeldust

Si e justifikoj une moralen?

Do te thoja se eshte nje kod i domosdoshem te sjelluri ne shoqeri, per te krijuar kushte sa me te mira per krijimin dhe mbrujtjen e nje shoqerie sa me te pershtatshme per te jetuar, per brezat e tashem dhe te ardhshem.

Sidoqofte, modifikime te asaj cka eshte morale dhe cka jo, duhet dhe mund te behen here pas here, per te revizionuar dhe pershtatur moralen me shoqerine ne zhvillim dhe kohen ne te cilen po jeton ajo. Ndryshe moralja thjesht do pengonte zhvillimin e shoqerise. Per shembull, dikur ishte morale te ndiqje Kanunin e Lek Dukagjinit, por sot ai konsiderohet si shume i ashper per llojin e shoqerise ne te cilen jetojme. Megjithate dikur edhe ky "kod moral" ka pasur avantazhet dhe te mirat e tij. 

Sidoqofte edhe pse s'duhen mbyllur dyert e revizionizmit, ne cdo kohe ka caqe qe s'duhet te kalohen. Eshte ne doren e shoqerise te vendose per keto caqe.  Duhet gjetur kufiri midis asaj qe sjell evolim dhe zhvillim dhe midis asaj qe sjell degjenerim. Gjithmone per mendimin tim kur vendosim se c'eshte morale apo jo duhet ta bejme duke pasur ne mendje llojin me te pershtatshem te shoqerise qe mund t'ju leme trashegim brezave te ardhshem per zhvillim, evolim dhe mireqenie.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> nese masa e ka te qarte "modelin e te sjellurit" sipas te cilit duhet te orientoje veprimet e saj, dhe nese ajo vepron ne menyre te ndergjegjshme, e cila eshte ne kundershtim me normat e vendosura te moralit, atehere padyshim qe do te cilesohej automatikisht e pamoralshme pasi masa ka "thyer" apo "zberthyer" rregullat, duke qene koshiente per pasojat e pashmangshme qe do te rezultonin si rrjedhim i shmangjes nga "modeli baze".


Une e kuptoj mire qe nese thyhen normat e vendosura te moralit atehere je duke bere dicka te pamoralshme, por je duke bere dicka te konsideruar te pamoralshme ne baz te mases dhe nuk e dime nese vertete je duke bere dicka te pamoralshme nese varemi vetem te ai nocion. Apo jo? 

Ku bazohemi ne kur e konsiderojm ate gje te moralshme? Nje nga gjerat qe kemi diskutuar eshte 'influenca' qe kemi nga familja dhe shoqeria, por kjo eshte thjesht nje "influence" dhe nuk eshte caktim i masave. Nese "shumica" (apo "masa" meqense mund te perdoren si sinonime  :ngerdheshje: ) luan nje role i cili cakton se cfare quhet e moralshme, kjo nuk me tregon mua se ku bazohet kjo mas ne "qartesine" qe krijon per "modelin e te sjellurit". Sic permendet nga disa anetar, ai model mund te jete dhe i gabuar. Pra, pyetjet: A eshte *morali* kryesisht i caktuar nga shoqeria? A duhet te jete ashtu? Pse? Nese shoqeria nuk eshte ne gjendje te caktoj "drejtesisht" ate qe eshte "vertete morale", atehere perseri masa e pranon ate caktim si "morale"? *Atehere nese shoqeria sot mund te konsideroj dicka te pamoralshme dhe neser mund te caktoj te njejten gje te moralshme, cfare kuptimi ka moralja vecse ne sherbim te interesave te shoqerise? Dmth, a eshte gjithmon duke sherbyer per te miren e saj? Jo. Atehere a mund te quhet dicka vertete e "moralshme" nese nuk eshte duke sherbyer per "te miren" e shoqerise?*




> Se pari, cka nenkupton me "si e justifikoni moralen"? A po flet per fjalen "justifikim" (justification - anglisht), apo ekziston ndonje nocion tjeter? - *AsgjeSikurDielli*


EXODUS e ka kuptuar tamem qellimin e temes qe besoj se mund te permblidhet me ato fjale qe konkludon:




> Menyra se si ne "pranojme" apo "vertetojme" apo arsyetojme permes gjykimit tone personal nje sjellje te caktuar, si te moralshme (morale), justifikon qendrimin tone ndaj asaj qe ne e quajme te moralshme(morale).


Njekohesisht dua te theksoj se ajo qe me ngacmon mua eshte "se cfare quajm ne" te moralshme. Shume bukur disa kan permendur se dicka qe ne nje 'kohe' eshte konsideruar e moralshme, nuk eshte e then se ka te njejtin konsiderim sot. Dakort. Por, kjo gje me shqeteson sepse me ben te pyes: a ka qen ajo gje vertete e moralshme apo thjesht eshte quajtur e tille nga shoqeria? Me ben te pyes: *Nese morali eshte i konsideruar si nje virtyt qe na ndihmon te dallojm midis 'se mires' dhe 'se keqes', atehere perse mos te qendrojn gjithmon ato baza te moralit?* A nuk eshte e mira gjithmon e mire, ne cdo kohe? Perse te ndryshoj kuptimi apo zbatimi i morales vetem me evolucionin e shoqeris? A nuk mund te kete progres ne shoqeri duke ruajtur dicka qe ishte e moralshme (dhe qe duhet* te jete e moralshme)? Perse eshte morali relative, sepse e bejm ne ate relative apo se ashtu vertete eshte gjithcka?

Ju pershendes te gjithe  :buzeqeshje: 

PS I : leci, une nuk kam 'deshire' te "citoj replikat" por e bej sepse nuk kam deshire te krijoj keqkuptime dhe ne ate menyr dua te jem sa me e qarte se per cfare e kam fjalen kur bej ndo nje pyetje.

PS II : Ne qoftese ju kam keqkuptuar ne baz te pyetjeve qe bej, atehere do me vinte mire nese do me korigjonit duke me cituar dhe duke me treguar se ku kam bere gabim me pyetjet. Por ne fund te fundit, pyetja eshte pyetje dhe jo paragjykim. Ajo sherben ne vend qe une te kuptoj sa me mire ato qe ju shprehni.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arrnubi

Morali eshte vlere universale e cila nuk ndryshon me ndryshimin e kohes.

Pavarsisht se sot ne shoqeri dicka qe eshte moral tek njera tek tjera eshte imorale prandaj per te patur disa kritere te mirefillta per moralen gjykojme me vizion hyjnor.

Deshirat e njerzve drejt imorales i ka bere shume shoqeri sot qe imoralja te shikohet me syrin e te bukures dhe moralja te shikohet me syrin e prapambetjes.

Njerzit kurre sdo te dine te dallojne kush eshte morale dhe imorale nese nuk do ti hudhin veshtrimet e  tyre nga hyjnorja ose religjoni.Eshte pikerisht ky i fundit i cili perhere ka ndikuar per vendosjen ne shoqerite njerzore qe ne kohet e lashta e deri me sot standartet e moralit.

----------


## angeldust

> Njekohesisht dua te theksoj se ajo qe me ngacmon mua eshte "se cfare quajm ne" te moralshme. Shume bukur disa kan permendur se dicka qe ne nje 'kohe' eshte konsideruar e moralshme, nuk eshte e then se ka te njejtin konsiderim sot. Dakort. Por, kjo gje me shqeteson sepse me ben te pyes: a ka qen ajo gje vertete e moralshme apo thjesht eshte quajtur e tille nga shoqeria? Me ben te pyes: *Nese morali eshte i konsideruar si nje virtyt qe na ndihmon te dallojm midis 'se mires' dhe 'se keqes', atehere perse mos te qendrojn gjithmon ato baza te moralit?* A nuk eshte e mira gjithmon e mire, ne cdo kohe? Perse te ndryshoj kuptimi apo zbatimi i morales vetem me evolucionin e shoqeris? A nuk mund te kete progres ne shoqeri duke ruajtur dicka qe ishte e moralshme (dhe qe duhet* te jete e moralshme)? Perse eshte morali relative, sepse e bejm ne ate relative apo se ashtu vertete eshte gjithcka?


Po perpiqem te pergjigjem sa me qarte...

Cfare quan ti "vertet" te moralshme? Ndonje nocion hyjnor si Arrnubi, me te cilin nuk jam plotesisht dakord?
Une per shembull quaj te moralshme ate sjellje qe eshte ne dobi te shoqerise se tanishme, pa demtuar, ose akoma me mire, duke ndihmuar zhvillimin e brezave te ardhshem te njerezimit ne prospektive (po qe e mundur). Shoqeria nuk eshte gjithmone e suksesshme per te bere zgjedhjet me te mira ne interesin e saj (p.sh. zgjedhjet politike ne Shqiperi shpeshhere tregojne se shoqeria nuk ka vene njerezit me te pershtatshem ne krye te shtetit). Shoqeria eshte e perbere nga njerez dhe si e tille ndonjehere do gaboje, ndonjehere do zgjedhe drejt, por e rendesishme eshte qe te beje me shume zgjedhje te mira sesa te keqija ne menyre qe te pakten ne pergjithesi shoqeria te ece perpara. Ndryshe shoqeria deshton dhe eshte e destinuar te zhduket... per shembull duke vazhduar me analogjine e situates politike ne Shqiperi, njerezit e pakenaqur nga udheheqja politike shqiptare fillojne e thone jam grek, maqedon, serb blla blla blla dhe kombi demtohet.

Jo se s'ka vlera qe jane te qendrueshme ne cdo kohe, por shumica ndryshojne dhe evolojne me njeriun dhe shoqerine dhe kjo s'eshte gje e keqe.
P.sh.: Vlere qe s'ndryshon ne cdo kohe mund te jete *"Vrasja e nje njeriu eshte gabim"*. Po ashtu edhe vjedhja eshte gabim. Keto jane cka mund te quaj dy nga vlerat me themelore te moralit njerezor. Pse? Sepse nqs. njerezit do fillonin dhe mos kishin frenim te nje instikti per te vjedhur apo me keq, per te vrare, shoqeria do kthehej ne kaos, njerezit s'do kishin mbeshtetje e besim aksund dhe kjo do conte ne zhdukjen perfundimtare te species njerezore mbi planet. Nuk mund te me vije nder mend nje rast ndonje shoqeri ku pranimi i vrasjes se njeriut s'do demtonte apo s'do shkaterronte specien. Do thuash qe ne Amerike e lejojne vrasjen e kriminelave ne burg? Per mendimin tim ajo nuk i sjell ndonje dobi shoqerise, hakmarrja ndaj cfaredo qe ky i denuar mund te kete bere nuk mund te jete kurre nje benefit, pervecse benefit primitiv inatcor i familjes te te demtuarit nga ky i burgosur. Por vrasja e te burgosurit nuk do ta zhbente krimin e tij, keshtu qe shoqeria ne pergjithesi s'ka benefit nga larja e nje vrasjeje me nje tjeter. "Vrasja eshte gabim" eshte vlere e pandryshueshme pra.



Nga ana tjeter kemi vlera morale qe ndryshojne me shoqerine. 

Le te marrim martesen ne poligami... diku kjo konsiderohet e mire sepse ndihmon grate, por kjo ne nje shoqeri ku gruaja nuk ka shume te drejta dhe funksionimi i saj ne ate lloj shoqerie eshte komplet i varur nga burri. Dmth. ne kete lloj shoqerie ku s'ka rrugedalje tjeter per emancipimin e femres, njerezit bejne mire te vazhdojne me poligami dhe burrat e pasur te marrin disa gra nen krahun e tyre per t'ju dhene mbrojtje, strehim, ushqim, etj. te cilat ato s'mund ta prokurojne vetem. Kjo eshte me e mira qe keto gra mund te bejne nga nje situate te keqe e femres ne ate shtet, prandaj ne nje rast te tille poligamia do te ishte e moralshme.

Por, ne shoqerine ku *ne* jetojme, poligamia eshte e papranueshme me ligj. Kjo vjen sepse ne nje shoqeri ku gjendja ekonomike eshte disi me e mire dhe balanca e fuqise femer-mashkull eshte disi me e ekuilibruar (se ne Sudan le te themi), martesa e nje burri me disa gra do te linte gjithe ata burra beqare qe nuk do riprodhoheshin, burra me potencial dhe gene te mira, qe mund te ishin nje humbje e shoqerise nese zhdukeshin. Pra humbje jo vetem momentale, por humbje e ardhmerise se geneve te species njerezore ne pergjithesi. Dhe meqe ne kete lloj shoqerie poligamia do ishte e demshme per ardhmerine e species njerezore, atehere kjo e ben ate te pamoralshme. E njejta gje edhe me homoseksualitetin... nqs. do behej nje moral i pranueshem, une besoj se kjo do te ishte si nje lloj reklame per brezat e rinj mendjelehte adoleshente.... te cilet ne fillim vetem per mode mund te terhiqeshin nga ky fenomen.... dhe do perfundonin adulte homoseksuale. E si do kontribuojne ne riprodhimin e geneve te njerezimit ne ate menyre? Nqs. njerezit kthehen ne homoseksuale, specia njerezore shkon drejt zhdukjes. Kaq e thjeshte eshte per mua. Teoria Darviniane, si gjithmone, logjikisht punon.

Pra ne shumicen e rasteve morali eshte dicka relative, jo sepse ne e bejme ate te tille, por sepse gjthshka eshte relative. Per mendimin tim vetem nje pakice fare fare fare fare fare fare fare fare e vogel eshte e pandryshueshme. Vetem vrasja dhe vjedhja po me vjen nder mend tani per tani.... plus edhe homoseksualiteti qe eshte gabim.

Por ka dhe dicka... Ne te vertete kur shoqeria vendos se cka eshte morale dhe cka jo, ajo eshte duke hedhur symbyllazi nje short qe vetem koha do ta tregoje nese ishte nje zgjedhje e mire apo e keqe. Them short, sepse ne nje moment te caktuar s'mund ta dime se botekuptimi yne eshte aq sycelet sa te dalloje te bardhen nga e zeza, apo ate qe do na sjelle te mire nga ajo qe do na sjelle te keqe. Nqs. si shoqeri bejme nje shumice zgjedhjesh qe koha i demonstron se kane qene te drejta, atehere ne rregull, kjo eshte evolim. Ne te kundert shoqeria eshte e destinuar te shkoje drejt zhdukjes.

Pershendetje, angeldust.

----------


## angeldust

> Morali eshte vlere universale e cila nuk ndryshon me ndryshimin e kohes.
> 
> Pavarsisht se sot ne shoqeri dicka qe eshte moral tek njera tek tjera eshte imorale prandaj per te patur disa kritere te mirefillta per moralen gjykojme me vizion hyjnor.
> 
> Deshirat e njerzve drejt imorales i ka bere shume shoqeri sot qe imoralja te shikohet me syrin e te bukures dhe moralja te shikohet me syrin e prapambetjes.
> 
> Njerzit kurre sdo te dine te dallojne kush eshte morale dhe imorale nese nuk do ti hudhin veshtrimet e  tyre nga hyjnorja ose religjoni.Eshte pikerisht ky i fundit i cili perhere ka ndikuar per vendosjen ne shoqerite njerzore qe ne kohet e lashta e deri me sot standartet e moralit.


Ne te kaluaren njeriu primitiv shikonte rrufete qe canin qiellin dhe digjnin peme... dhe s'dinin si t'i shpjegonin. Keshtu nga mos-dija ata krijuan ne mendjen e tyre nje mit, perendi, idhull qe zemerohej dhe i denonte sa here ata benin ndonje gabim.... Kjo ishte nje menyre qe ata te shpjegonin dukurite qe s'jua rrokte truri.

Po ashtu edhe ne duke nxjerre mesim nuk mund ta bazojme nje shkence shoqerore thjesht dhe vetem mbi pikepamje fetare. Duhet te nxjerrim konkluzionet tona logjike.

S'them se feja ne nje shoqeri eshte e panevojshme, sepse per masat e gjera te njerezve jo shume te edukuar, eshte e vertete qe ajo e percakton shumicen e morales dhe jo-morales. Por nje njeri qe eshte disi me i edukuar eshte ne gjendje te percaktoje moralen dhe jo-moralen ne baze te logjikes se shendoshe.... Ai eshte ne gjendje te veproje drejt vetem nepermjet saj, logjikes, dhe jo per cdo gje te kthehet per konsultim tek feja.

Ketu jemi tek shkencat shoqerore. Edhe pse nepermjet tyre mund te shpjegojme fene, nuk do te thote qe duhet te bazojme shkencat shoqerore tek feja.

----------


## Dito

Odeon ju pershendet per temen e hapur, 
Besoj duhet te dini qe kjo teme sjell mjaft debat, pra per kete duhet te keni marre parsysh dhe konfliktet mbi konceptet e moralit. ODEON merr shkas per tju thene dicka mbi friedrich nietzsche qe ju mundoheni ti referoheni, e para friedrih nuk eshte kunder moralit por kunder hipokrizise moralistike qe mundohet feja apo disa filozofe te thone. nuk mundet askush te hedhe poshte idete dhe analizat e tij mbi moralin pasi friedrich shprehet mjaft qarte, difekti i tij eshte sepse agresiviteti ne shprehite e tij nuk njeh kufij, friedrih eshte filozofi i realitetit te hidhur. ju sugjeroj e dashur veshtruaesja te lexoni librin shembja e idhujve aty ka mjaf material mbi kete teme.

nejse tema juaj me duket se hapet nga nje person plot fantazi romantizem dhe etike pasi vetem njerzit me bote mund te diskutojne tema te tilla dhe per kete ju pergezoj.
 respekte nga odeon_relax

----------


## Arrnubi

> Ne te kaluaren njeriu primitiv shikonte rrufete qe canin qiellin dhe digjnin peme... dhe s'dinin si t'i shpjegonin. Keshtu nga mos-dija ata krijuan ne mendjen e tyre nje mit, perendi, idhull qe zemerohej dhe i denonte sa here ata benin ndonje gabim.... Kjo ishte nje menyre qe ata te shpjegonin dukurite qe s'jua rrokte truri.
> 
> Po ashtu edhe ne duke nxjerre mesim nuk mund ta bazojme nje shkence shoqerore thjesht dhe vetem mbi pikepamje fetare. Duhet te nxjerrim konkluzionet tona logjike.
> 
> S'them se feja ne nje shoqeri eshte e panevojshme, sepse per masat e gjera te njerezve jo shume te edukuar, eshte e vertete qe ajo e percakton shumicen e morales dhe jo-morales. Por nje njeri qe eshte disi me i edukuar eshte ne gjendje te percaktoje moralen dhe jo-moralen ne baze te logjikes se shendoshe.... Ai eshte ne gjendje te veproje drejt vetem nepermjet saj, logjikes, dhe jo per cdo gje te kthehet per konsultim tek feja.
> 
> Ketu jemi tek shkencat shoqerore. Edhe pse nepermjet tyre mund te shpjegojme fene, nuk do te thote qe duhet te bazojme shkencat shoqerore tek feja.


Po te debatoj dhe fjalen qe ke then ne citimin e veshtrueses.

E para Angeldust duhet te dish qe teoria e darvinit eshte teori e falimentuar dhe keshtu sic po thua ti qe njerzit shikonin rrufete dhe fenomene te tjera te natyres dhe ngaqe s'dinin ti jepnin nje shpjegim shkencor i vendosen nje emer qe keto i bente nje fuqi e mbinatyrshme.

lexo me vemendje.

Tek njeriu egziston nje ze i arsyes, i ndergjegjes, i shpirtit merre si te duash ti,, qe e fton njeriun ne besimin e Krijuesit te gjithesise .Pra nuk eshte ajo qe thua ti qe njeriu s'dinte c'pergjigje ti jepte fenomeneve natyrore dhe i vuri emrin Zot.Po kete ze te ndergjgjes, te shpirti, te arsyes ti do ta gjesh dhe sot tek njerzit megjithese e dine se si ndodhin shkaqet e kryerjes se fenomeneve natyrore ato prape thirren nga Zeri i shpirtit po e quaj une .Pra njeriu prape thote sot qe rrufene e krijoi Zoti megjithese e di si fuksionon ajo nga ana shkencore shkasore.

Angeldust ti e di mire si fuksionon nje termet nje rrufe nga ana shkasore sipas shkences por megjithese ti e di prape je ti ajo qe thua o Zotttttt i madh na ruaj.Ky eshte zeri i cili kurre nuk ka qene u humbur nga njeriu i pare e deri tek njeriu i fundit megjithese shume prej njerzve e humbin kete ze me goje dhe jo me shpirt sepse ky ze eshte pjese e shpirtit dhe kurre nuk ndahet nga shpirti i njeriut.Eshte si puna dashurise ndaj prinderit qe ne nje moment ti nuk e ndien kurse ne nje moment tjeter e ke shume te theksuar.

Pra mynyra qe ti ose une kemi mesuar ne shkolla sesi u krijua feja ose miti i Zotit eshte krejt gabim.*Pra Egziston Zoti pastaj u krijua njeriu*.Dhe jo u krijua njeriu dhe pastaj ngaqe nuk dinte te shpjegonte fenomenet natyrore atehere njeriu krijoi Zotin si qenie.Eshte krejtesisht e gabuar si mendim ky.Ajo cka eshte e sakte eshte se ne shpirtin njerzor egziston besimi ne Krijuesin dhe shpesh here kjo del ne pah gjate ngjarjeve natyrore ose ndodhive ne jete.

Besoj se me kuptove deri ketu.

*Feja dhe morali.*



Feja angeldust eshte perputhshmueria e vullnetit hyjnor me vullnetin njerzor.

Pra deshira e Zotit qe njeriu te veproje me vullnetin e tij, me lirin e e tij ate qe Zoti deshiron.Dhe per ti treguar vullnetin e tij ose deshiren e tij Zoti solli shpallje tek profetet dhe me keto shpallje formoi morale, ligje ,parime, per ta udhehequr njeriun ne jeten e tij me vullnet te lire drejt te mires.

Zoti ka deshiruar qe disa gjera te jene te detyrueshme per njeriun dhe per keto njeriu nuk fajesohet.Psh ka dashur Zoti qe te jete tek njeriu procesi i fotosintezes ka dashur Zoti qe njeriu te jete ne pamjen e tij te bukur ose te shemtuar per te cilen njeriu nuk fajesohet ose denohet ose nuk merret ne llogari nga Zoti per kete.

Ajo qe njeriu do paragjykohet ne shoqeri ose do japi llogari tek Zoti si parim eshte vullneti i tij ose ajo e brendshmja.Pra zgjedhja qe ai do beje ne jete.
Nese njeriu perputh vullnetin e tij ose zgjedhjen e tij me deshiren e Zotit per veprat dhe mendimet e tij Zoti i ka premtuar qe kurre sdo te humbase dhe sdo te gaboje kur njeriu te kete kundershtim midis vullnetit ose zgjedhjes se tij dhe deshires se Zoti per dicka atehere Zoti e ka krijuar njeriu qe ai te kete probleme ne kete moment.(Merr rastin eatij qe vjedh kundershtoi vullnetin e Zotit dhe problemet qe vijne nga vjedhja)Prandaj quhet Islam=Paqe me Zotin kur ti te perputhesh vullnetin tend me vullnetin e Zotit atehere ske probleme sepse kur nuk vjedh do jesh ne paqe)


Ti me the shume pak e moralit eshte universal.

*Une do theksoja qe morali eshte vlere hyjnore universale e cila nuk ndryshon me ndryshimin e koherave dhe mjedisit.*

Tani per ta sqaruar me shume .
Morali eshte dy llojesh .

*Moral i detyrueshem dhe moral i pelqyeshem.*

Moral i detyrueshem eshte i vendosur dhe me rregulla ligjore  nga Zoti.

Psh vrasja eshte imorale , sjellja me prinderit keto jane morale te detyrueshme per te cilat ka ndeshkim ose ose gjykim ose pasoje te gabuar.

Pra nese vret ose nuk sillesh mire me prinderit atehere kjo eshte gabim .

*Morali i pelqyeshem* eshte nje pjese e veprimeve te cilat nuk jane te detyrueshme.

Psh eshte e moralshme qe te buzeqeshesh njerzve por dhe nese nuk e ben kjo nuk do te thote qe ti kreve gabim.Ketu hyne dhe ajo poligamia qe me shpjegove ti me lart qe s'po zgjatem shume per te dale nga tema sepse kam diskituar tek temat shoqerore per te.

Tani morali i detyrueshem eshte i pandryshueshem si vlere gjate gjithe koherave dhe vendeve.Kurse morali i pelqyeshem njeriu mund ta beje ose jo kjo ska shume rendesi.Pra eshte relativ.

Po te shikosh sot tek shumica e njerzve morali nuk ka me vend si vlere ai ka kaluar antivlere.

Pse them morali eshte vlere hyjnore sepse cfare eshte  moralshme religjoni e ka percaktuar para shume kohesh mos them me njeriun e pare.Gjate gjithe koherave profetet i kane sjelle njerzve rregulla ose standarte per ti treguar se kush eshte e moralshme dhe kush nuk eshte.Ne mynyre qe njerzit te perputhnin vullnetin e tyre te lire me deshiren e Zotit qe njeriu te marri vetem vlerat dhe ti largohet antivlerave.
*,,(Dituria thote Muahemdi .as eshte trashegimia e profeteve te cilet nuk lene as dirhem as dinar por i lene njerzimit dituri (parime ide morale standarte etj) qe njeriu te jete ne rregull ne jeten e tij.*

Shume prej kesaj diturie ne e kemi trasheguar dhe e kemi bere pjese te jetes sone .

Psh 10 urdherimet qe i zbriten Mosiut po keshtu dhe shume rregulla qe zbriten ne kuran jane pjese e ligjeve ose e mentalitetit njerzor sot se cka quhet e moralshme dhe cfare jo.

Pra homoseksualiteti nese do ta marrim moralin nga standarti njerzor atehere ai nuk eshte imoral por i pranueshem sipas disa shoqerive ne disa shoqeri te tjera eshte e pranueshme gjakmarrja ose droga te cilat nese keto do i vesh ne kendveshtrimin hyjnor ose teologjik jane te papranueshme.

Atehere duke filluar nga koha kur njeriu i pare e deri me sot,,, ka morale hyjnore te cilat njeriu duhet me i zbatuar dhe s'duhet me i kundershtuar ose ti thyeje po keshtu ka dhe morale qe nese si vepron ose i shkel atehere ska problem(psh buzeqeshja  :buzeqeshje: .

Pra nese ti me thua mua qe mos vidh mos prit mos shaj keto e dashur angeldust jane morale te kopjuara nga feja si dituri dhe tani ne i trashegojme.
Nese do studiosh historine boterore nuk u cua nje ateist ose nje jobesimtar dhe vendosi rregulla per moralin ose konceptin e te gabuares dhe te drejtes por kane qene gjithmone profetet ato qe i vendosen keto rregulla dhe ne nje pjese te ketyre rregullave e kemi kopjuar dhe nje pjese e kemi anashkaluar (Si psh homoseksualizmi).

Pra duhet per njeriun te gjykoje dhe analizoje pak me thelle.

Nga e mori njeriun standartet e moralit ?Sigurisht bujaria, trimeria ,zemerbardhesia e cdo gje qe eshte e mire eshte pjese e atij moralit i cili eshte i mire dhe e mira ka origjine hyjnore ne vendosjen e saj si kriter ose si vlere.

*E mira eshte hyjnore e keqa eshte njerzore.*

Dhe dicka nje nga shkaqet e prishjes se moralit eshte rryma iluministe qe hyri mbas revolucionit frances .Iluminizmi ose ndricimi i arsyes i dha njeriut qe ai te jete me i lire dhe ta thyeje moralin hyjnor nese arsyeja e tij nuk e pranon ose deshirat e tij e pelqejne dicka per te cilen njeriut per momentin i duket e mire.

Pra iluminizmi i tha njeriut ti je Zot kjo eshte vetem nje jete ,vepro si te duash nuk ke standarte dhe kriter te caktura ato i cakton ti vete me llogjiken tende prandaj shfrytezoje lirine tende per cdo gje.Te gjitha keto qe ti e quan llogjike ose mendim i lire shume here bien ne kundershtim me moralin hyjnor.Pse sepse mendja njerzore akoma s'eshte ne gjendje qe gjithmone te dalloj te miren nga e keqa per shume shkaqe.

*Por mos harro qe kurre standarti ose kriteret hynore per moralin nuk bien kurre ne kundershtim me llogjiken e mire dhe te drejte*  .

Dituria e jodrejte ,Deshira mbi parimin,humbja e llogjikes dhe triumfi i ndjenjes mbi llogjiken mos njohja e ceshtjeve ose fenomeneve , Interesi ,Mos njohja e vete vetes tende , Mos kontrollimi 100 i fatit tend ose i qenies tende etj e cojne njeriun ne gabueshmeri.   

Me thuaj kush shpeton prej ketyre dhe une do pranoj cdo fjale te tij dhe do jete morali im.Ska te gjithe bien pre e seciles prej ketyre ose mbartin nje pjese te ketyre sepse* kjo eshte natyra njerzore e kufizuar dhe gabimtare.*
Atehere lind detyra te marrim prej Atij qe s'gabon.Kush eshte ? Sigurisht Krijuesi Zoti Madheshtor . Allahu i pagabueshmi dhe dashamiresi per njeriun, udhezuesi i njeriut ne gjithe koherat dhe vendet.Drejtesimbajetesi i krijesave .Ai qe denon dhe shperblen per veprimet tona.Ai qe njeh njeriun shpirterish dhe fizikisht.

Me respekt Arrnubi

----------


## angeldust

Une e pranoj gabueshmerine  e njeriut dhe per kete kam diksutuar me gjere ne postimet e mia te mesiperme. Por kjo mua nuk me frikeson e te me hedhe ne panik, dhe te me beje qe te shpjegoj cdo gje me fene dhe ne cdo teme te futem palidhje e te diskutoj me argumenta fetare. 

Gjithashtu eshte e vertete qe ne iluminizmin francez ne qender ka qene njeriu, biles edhe *ketu sic thashe me lart jemi tek shkencat shoqerore, qendra e te cilave eshte ne rradhe te pare NJERIU*, si dhe maredheniet e tij me shoqerine. Dhe mos harro se ka qene kjo fryme iluministe qe ka bere te kemi kaq zhvillim ne shoqerine e sotshme, ne krahasim me shoqerine e shekujve me pare kur mendohej se mund te sheroheshin semundjet me magji. Zhvillimi patjeter qe vjen me koston e tij, por e rendesishme eshte qe benefitet te jene me te shumta se kostoja.

Askund nuk kam degjuar qe teoria e Darvinit paska "falimentuar"... por di qe eshte me e pranueshmja nga miliona shkencetare te vertete anembane botes. Eshte natyra ajo qe njerezit duhet te kene frike se ajo mund te ndryshoje dhe eliminoje gjithshka ne menyre brutale, nese jane karakteristika qe bien kunder me zhvillimin e jetes mbi toke.

Une nuk kam nder mend te diskutoj mbi besimin fetar ketu sepse per ate pune mund te hapet nje teme ne seksionin e pershtatshem te forumit, prandaj e mbyll debatin me kaq. Do te deshiroja qe per respekt ndaj te tjereve, te cilet s'duan t'ju devijohet fokusi i temes, edhe ti te hiqje dore nga replikat ndaj meje per kete ceshtje, sepse me duket se kemi pikepamje te ndryshme mbi jeten dhe s'besoj se mund te biem dakord ne keto gjera.

Gjithashtu respekte, angeldust.

----------

